# Pigeon Placement Needed



## WLRescue (Jul 26, 2010)

I am a wildlife rehabilitator in the Northern Michigan area and I have rehabbed (hand raised) an orphaned, feral pigeon from a nestling which now needs to be added to a flock. If you can help, please email me at [email protected].

Thank you!
Susan Good, R.N. CWR
State and Federal Permits


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bumping* Anyone in MI. that can help????


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I may be able to help! Where in Northern Michigan are you?*


----------



## WLRescue (Jul 26, 2010)

*Pigeon*

This pigeon is very sweet and tame. It had been attacked by a raven as a nestling with subsequent superficial injury to it's head...although I'm not certain there wasn't further injury to it's neurological system. It will eat out of my hand and has fallen in 'love' with me....

At the present, I have it in an aviary where it can come and go with nighttime lock up. Mostly, it likes to stay in the aviary. Whomever agrees to placement must have the proper facility for it. I'm not certain that it will ever be a 'wild' pigeon. It needs to be with conspecifics to learn flocking behavior and how to 'be a pigeon'.

Sue Good
Northernaire Wildlife Rescue


----------



## WLRescue (Jul 26, 2010)

Up at the tip of the mitt in Cheboygan, Michigan.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Hi, I sent you a PM, if we can meet in West Branch this Monday, I can take this little one. Check my PM I sent you.*


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Well if by any chance you rescue a pure white pigeon or dove I would be happy to buy them. I live in Northern WI.


----------



## WLRescue (Jul 26, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *Hi, I sent you a PM, if we can meet in West Branch this Monday, I can take this little one. Check my PM I sent you.*


 A short time after I posted about this rescued pigeon, a young racer showed up. It was worn out and emaciated. I called the owners and they said keep 'him'. Him being the operative word here. 'He' is now sitting on two squabs! 

Anyway, I decided to put up a pigeon loft and keep the lot of them. I'll now be able to keep the nestlings and/or injured pigeons that I get in for rehab. 

Thanks for your response.


----------

